# Odd area of paint after respray



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi folks, I recently had an area in the door shut of my car repainted (a second time, because the paint had bubbled up from the first time it was repainted).

When I picked up the car I noticed the below in a crease around where the door meets the bodywork. I should have said something to them, but I was in a rush to get to work and didn't want to leave the car there again.

I think it's where new clear coat has gone over an area that they didn't respray this time and either trapped some dust under it, or has tiny bubbles in it.
I'm hoping I can just wet sand it away to get rid of this.
What do you think?

















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

That's primer overspray, if there's no clear over it some compound will remove it.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

peterboy said:


> That's primer overspray, if there's no clear over it some compound will remove it.


Sweet, I'll give it a go.

Or, should clay get rid of it? (Might be easier to get into that area.)


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I would start with a light clay bar and work my way up, I had something similar when i had my bumper done a month ago, I used a clay cloth which got some of it up but the cloth was too big for the area i was cleaning up then I used megs ultimate compound which cleaned up the rest 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

BrummyPete said:


> I would start with a light clay bar and work my way up, I had something similar when i had my bumper done a month ago, I used a clay cloth which got some of it up but the cloth was too big for the area i was cleaning up then I used megs ultimate compound which cleaned up the rest
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Amazing, thanks. I have a clay cloth and some actual clay, so will start there and work up to compound.

I guess it should feel slightly rough/matte if it doesn't have clear over it?

What if it does have clear over it? presumably I can then wetsand the clear and overspray off, leaving me with the original clear beneath? Or will that not work?


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> What if it does have clear over it? presumably I can then wetsand the clear and overspray off, leaving me with the original clear beneath? Or will that not work?


Be careful with paper in areas like that, I've had it bite me in the a*** a couple of times before... 
I've used some scholl s3 (or an equivalent compound) on a microfibre towel to remove some abrasions and overspray with success before


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, well I'll start with the clay and see where that gets me. Hopefully that and/or compound will do the trick and I won't have to break out the sandpaper.


Atkinson91 said:


> Be careful with paper in areas like that, I've had it bite me in the a*** a couple of times before...
> I've used some scholl s3 (or an equivalent compound) on a microfibre towel to remove some abrasions and overspray with success before


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

OK, so I tried the clay and nothing much happened. So I hit it with some M105 and with a bit if elbow grease it was quickly sorted! Finished up with some M205 just to smarten it up.

Thanks for the help guys! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> OK, so I tried the clay and nothing much happened. So I hit it with some M105 and with a bit if elbow grease it was quickly sorted! Finished up with some M205 just to smarten it up.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Glad you got it sorted 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

